# Earplugs... any solution for this issue?



## Rev2010 (Feb 25, 2020)

For rehearsal studio use I decided it's wise to start using earplugs as we get loud and I never used them before. I tried those crappy disposable ones but could barely insert them in my ear. Bought a better set, but still like a $10 earplug set from RiteAid. Those sit in my ears ok but the problem I find is it just totally throws me off. I kind of feel it dampens the high end too much and I can't really make out what is going on as well. One this I noticed is I don't really need a whole bunch of decible reduction, just a few decibles seems like it would be good enough to protect my hearing. We definitely aren't playing as loud as the effect of going to a concert. Coming out of Slipknot my hearing was dulled for a full day or a little more after. I don't get that with our studio sessions. Any suggestion? In ear monitoring seems like it might be a bit pricey and involved just to use in the studio.


Rev.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 25, 2020)

Rev2010 said:


> For rehearsal studio use I decided it's wise to start using earplugs as we get loud and I never used them before. I tried those crappy disposable ones but could barely insert them in my ear. Bought a better set, but still like a $10 earplug set from RiteAid. Those sit in my ears ok but the problem I find is it just totally throws me off. I kind of feel it dampens the high end too much and I can't really make out what is going on as well. One this I noticed is I don't really need a whole bunch of decible reduction, just a few decibles seems like it would be good enough to protect my hearing. We definitely aren't playing as loud as the effect of going to a concert. Coming out of Slipknot my hearing was dulled for a full day or a little more after. I don't get that with our studio sessions. Any suggestion? In ear monitoring seems like it might be a bit pricey and involved just to use in the studio.
> 
> 
> Rev.


 Since your not after a huge db redction you could just cut one of those normal foam plugs in half and put half in each ear. If it's those foam plugs that are bigger at one end then cut two in half and one set will cut more db than the other. Or you could put the big end in one ear and the small end in another if one ears getting blasted more etc. This way you get db reduction and less high reduction too for cheap.
- Also noise cancelling in-ears can work good too. You can just use them as ear plugs and then blend in the highs from the mixer feeding them.


----------



## c7spheres (Feb 25, 2020)

^ 
Oh, There's also regular noise cancelling headphones. Less pricey than in ears.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 26, 2020)

I always found I can just insert them to different degrees of extremity. If I only want a little, I'll only push them in a little.


----------



## larry (Feb 26, 2020)

Gun muffs, maybe?

The electronic type..
Originally designed to amplify speech using external mics and then shut off if noise over a certain threshold is detected --i.e. muzzle blast.

In rev's use case, assuming he isn't standing within arm's length of the drummer, he could use a pair of these with the volume set fairly low.
PROS
-They do provide decent NRR
-Are comfortable in and outdoors
-Cheaper than some noise canceling headphones
-Self contained, don't require monitor source since they amplify ambient noise under hearing-safe thresholds.
-Can be bought at walmart

CONS
-Worn over the ear
-Somewhat large compared to in-ear solutions

But hey, they're relatively cheap if you just want to try them --and if they work for a while you could save up for custom in-ears and a monitoring rig. Custom is well worth the expense, IMO, since you only get to use the ears you're born with until they fade. I mean, once they're done nothing else comes close. so...


----------



## sleewell (Feb 26, 2020)

you gotta protect your ears. as a musician its sooooo important.

everyone thinks they are invincible when they are young. then you wish you would have worn them. 

i usually will sound check and make adjustments to my settings for a while without them, 5-10 mins max, and then put them in and try not to touch my settings for the night unless someone tells me to turn up or down. 

i just use the ones that are $15-20 bucks at GC or on sweetwater when i get strings. probably should invest in better ones but i lose them.


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 26, 2020)

sleewell said:


> i just use the ones that are $15-20 bucks at GC or on sweetwater when i get strings.



Just checked out GC's website. Looks like I simply need to visit GC as they have a ton of offerings. The Earasers sound interesting since they don't cut the high too much, just enough to keep it in the safety zone. Looking at the options now. Thanks duders!


Rev.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 26, 2020)

Even in the realm of cheap earplugs, they're not all quite made the same. I lost the last set I had and recently had to get new ones. Old ones were those Apline ones with changeable filers. I found they had too much of that "blanket over everything" effect. This time I grabbed the Vic Firth ones and I find they do a much better job of keeping my hearing in one piece but still letting me hear what I'm doing. Both were under $30 CAD, but the Vics are slightly more. Easily worth it to try to a few different ones.


----------



## termin8or44 (Feb 26, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B019M576XW/?tag=sevenstringorg-20


I like these they retain a lot of clarity and come with a case so you dont lose them


----------



## tedtan (Feb 26, 2020)

Check out the Etymotic plugs. These have filters that essentially turn the volume down without that dull, muddy "earplug" sound.

These are basically the same as the custom molded ear plugs, just without the custom molded part (and expense).


----------



## NickLAudio (Feb 26, 2020)

+1 for Etymotic plugs. 

I've had a pair of these with the first nub cut off for years now. Like you OP, I was searching for a decibel reduction less than the foamies that would reduce decibels but still let me hear mine and the other guitarist's rig at practice/gigs. These are perfect (for me). I bring them when I attend shows too and have gotten spoiled because it really cleans up the sound/ makes everything clear and articulate (at those dBs anyway).


----------



## Gmork (Feb 27, 2020)

Went without any hearing protection my whole life (im 38 now) until about 3 years ago when out of nowhere i developed tinnitus in my left ear, an incredibly loud high pitched ringing noise that NEVER let up, all day, all night for 3 days straight. I was fucking scared shitless to put it lightly. Im lucky it stopped. After that i use earplugs for EVERY SINGLE band related thing i attend, band practice, shows etc. Dont fuck around just wear them. Id rather die than have tinnitus for the rest of my life


----------



## gnoll (Feb 27, 2020)

I can't hear the kick drum without IEMs. The ones I have block out quite a lot of sound and I also have muffs I can wear on top of them. With that setup I have a hard time hearing my drummer speak to me when the room is completely quiet, but when playing I hear things veery clearly (my cab is miced and also going into IEMs). I have my own separate mixer so I can control eq and volume of my monitor mix.

It's a bit of a luxury setup maybe, but I wouldn't wanna go back to the regular ear-plugs I used before (some Alpine musician variant). And that's not because the ear-plugs attenuated too much high frequencies, but because without the trigger sound the kicks just disappear under cymbal wash and guitars either way.


----------



## Lax (Feb 27, 2020)

I spent a lot of time unprotected and at 18 I hurt both of my ears, loosing a little high end, but ever since I have permanent tinnitus in both sides...
I continued playing and attending shows with no protection some more years, before realising I was stupid !

So, about the protection itself, I hated the sound from foam, I hurt my ears with the silicon cups thing posted above, for the reason I have tiny ear holes and they are flat shaped !
I made molded silicon filters at a friend's hearing aid/protection shop, they are pretty flat for sound, fit like gloves and I forget them when I wear them ! They are around -15db.

TLDR : Go molded silicon filters, lifechangers


----------



## Nicki (Feb 27, 2020)

I have a pair of earplugs similar to this that I take with me to concerts, as well as the shooting range. They work well.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Feb 27, 2020)

Visit any hearing clinic and get custom ones made which are moulded to your ears. They'll last you forever and you'll use them for jams, shows, whatever. I did it a couple of years ago and it's the best money I've ever spent. They attenuate all frequencies (very close to) equally. You'll always hear an accurate representation of what's going on, just quieter. Invest in your ears. You will never regret it. I only paid around $240 CAD which is only like $6 US (jokes but you know what I mean).


----------



## buriedoutback (Mar 11, 2020)

Nicki said:


> I have a pair of earplugs similar to this that I take with me to concerts, as well as the shooting range. They work well.



100% recommend the sonic defenders. you can have a conversation with them in, and still play/watch a live show.


----------

